# Wie senke ich die Gesamthärte



## didi3005 (27. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

wie kann ich günstig und dauerhaft die Gesamthärte (GH 24)in meinem Teich senken und stabilisieren?
Meine Wasserwerte sind wie folgt.
NO3 - 0
NO2 - 0
NO4 - 0
GH - 24
PH - 7,5 - 8

Ich gehe davon aus, daß aus diesem Grund meine Pflanzen nicht wachsen und gelbe Blätter bekommen.

Was meint Ihr dazu?

Gruß didi


----------



## Franzel5 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wie  senke ich die Gesamthärte*

Hallo,

wie alt ist der Teich und mit welchem Wasser wurde er gefüllt. 
Außerdem ist die Art des Bodengrundes noch wichtig.

Gruß
Franz Josef


----------



## didi3005 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wie  senke ich die Gesamthärte*

Hallo,
der Teich wurde mit Leitungswasser gefüllt und wir mit Brunnenwasser nachgefüllt.
Kein Bodengrund sondern Teichfolie. Der Teich ist seit März 2008 in Betrieb.
Die Pflanzen sitzen in Körben mit Kiesfüllung.

Gruß didi


----------



## Franzel5 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wie  senke ich die Gesamthärte*

Was hat das Leitungs- und Brunnenwasser denn für Werte. Am schnellsten geht natürlich der teilweise Wasseraustausch mit "weichem" Wasser.

Regenwasser wäre Ideal. 

Da der Teich noch neu ist und sicherlich die Pflanzdichte noch nicht optimal ist werden sich die Werte mit der Zeit normalisieren. Das dauert natürlich. Ganz ohne Bodengrund ist auch nicht ideal. Auf der nackten Folie kann sich kaum eine für die Wasserqualität wichtige Flora an Kleinlebewesen bilden. Ideal wäre Sand mit Lehmanteil aber die meisten wollen den im Koiteich nicht. So bleibt als etwas schlechtere Alternative Kies. Dieser hat allerdings kaum Nährstoffe. 

Vielleicht macht die Kiesfüllung in den Körben den Pflanzen auch zu schaffen und sie habe nicht genug Nahrung. Wenn dann noch gefiltert wird, von was sollen die Pflanzen dann leben?

Für Fischbesatz war es auch noch etwas früh ist aber ja nicht mehr zu ändern. Wieviele Fische sind denn drin?

Gruß
Franz Josef


----------



## chromis (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wie  senke ich die Gesamthärte*

Hi,

ich glaube kaum, dass die Härte für Pflanzenprobleme zuständig ist, erst recht nicht, wenn es sich wie bei den meisten Koiteichen um Sumpfpflanzen handelt. Zudem ist nicht die GH aussagekräftig sondern die KH und die dürfte, richtige ph-Messung vorausgesetzt, lange nicht so hoch liegen.
Zusatzfrage: Mit was wurde gemessen unn was ist NO4?

Ich vermute viel eher zu grobes Substrat und akuten Nährstoffmangel, einfache Abhilfe gibt's hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5937


----------

